# Please help... noob to nissan scene



## medicinehatboy (Oct 1, 2011)

Alright guys and gals heres the deal. I've found a 1990 300zx twin turbo with an automatic transmission. It has 100000 kms, its right hand drive, has t-tops, new brakes and timing belt and water pump. The owner wants 3500 dollars for it. My questions are, what do you guys think? is it a good deal? and when i go to look at it what should i be looking for? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## medicinehatboy (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

medicinehatboy said:


> Alright guys and gals heres the deal. I've found a 1990 300zx twin turbo with an automatic transmission. It has 100000 kms, its right hand drive, has t-tops, new brakes and timing belt and water pump. The owner wants 3500 dollars for it. My questions are, what do you guys think? is it a good deal? and when i go to look at it what should i be looking for?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Bring it to a mechanic and have him look it over also have a compression test done. If it's all good then buy it if it looks to be in good shape.


----------

